# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Крымск. Наводнение.

## Radha-namini dd

Сегодня преданные из Новороссийского храма ездили в Крымск, договариваться с МЧС о раздаче горячей пищи в Крымске, который был затоплен в ночь на 7 июля. До этого преданные уже собрали пожертвования, как деньгами, так и продуктами. Они получили разрешение, и сразу с места позвонили в храм, что бы начинали готовить прасад. 

Люди находятся в ужасном состоянии, многие сидят на обочинах дороги, у них нет ничего, ни еды, ни одежды, ни документов. В городе отключен газ и электричество. Добровольцы привозят, в основном, консервы и воду. Централизованно раздают сухпайки. Люди нуждаются в любой помощи, особенно в еде. 

В Новороссийске во  время воскресной программы около 20 добровольцев чистили и резали овощи, еще несколько человек трудились на кухне. Сегодня в 21-00 преданные выехали в Крымск, что бы раздать около 300 порций горячего прасада. Фотографии с места событий будут позже.

Кроме того, семья преданных из Крымска, Вену-гита прабху и матаджи Уджвала с четырьмя детьми провели ночь, во время потопа на чердаке своего дома. Сейчас их приютили Пурата сундара прабху с матаджи Ваджаянти, дом Вену-гиты прабху размыт водой.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Сегодня преданные из Новороссийского храма ездили в Крымск, договариваться с МЧС о раздаче горячей пищи в Крымске, который был затоплен в ночь на 7 июля. До этого преданные уже собрали пожертвования, как деньгами, так и продуктами. Они получили разрешение, и сразу с места позвонили в храм, что бы начинали готовить прасад.
> В Новороссийске во  время воскресной программы около 20 добровольцев чистили и резали овощи, еще несколько человек трудились на кухне. Сегодня в 21-00 преданные выехали в Крымск, что бы раздать около 300 порций горячего прасада. Фотографии с места событий будут позже.


Спасибо. Низкий поклон добровольцам и всем, кто так или иначе поучаствовал в этом деле.



> Люди находятся в ужасном состоянии, многие сидят на обочинах дороги, у них нет ничего, ни еды, ни одежды, ни документов. В городе отключен газ и электричество. Добровольцы привозят, в основном, консервы и воду. Централизованно раздают сухпайки. Люди нуждаются в любой помощи, особенно в еде. 
> Кроме того, семья преданных из Крымска, Вену-гита прабху и матаджи Уджвала с четырьмя детьми провели ночь, во время потопа на чердаке своего дома. Сейчас их приютили Пурата сундара прабху с матаджи Ваджаянти, дом Вену-гиты прабху размыт водой.


Будем молиться за преданных и за остальных пострадавших. Такое горе...

----------


## Radha-namini dd

ПО уточненным данным, преданные в 21-00 в Крымск не выехали, едут только сейчас (23-00 по мск) с горячим прасадом.

Фото отчёт первой поездки в Крымск, которая была днем, с гуманитарной помощью (вещи).
http://vk.com/album-40711282_159468961

Было собрано:
* 2 кубометра вещей.
* овощей около 150кг и муки 25кг.
* 55 800 рублей.

Раздали:
* все вещи за 2 минуты

Затраты:
* 3800р одноразовой посуды на 1000 порций
* 400р оплата телефонных переговоров
* 2200р на бензин


После потопа


Перевернутая фура


Организация
 

Раздача вещей

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Вчера преданные раздали 300 порций прасада в Крымске.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

http://forum.nvrsk.ru/index.php?show...&#entry5106978 - На городском форуме Новороссийска. Запостил сотрудник одного преданного, сам не преданный.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Есть ли какой-нибудь счёт, на который можно перечислять пожертвования для новороссийского фуд фо лайф?

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> http://forum.nvrsk.ru/index.php?show...&#entry5106978 - На городском форуме Новороссийска. Запостил сотрудник одного преданного, сам не преданный.


Это актуально только в один день было, или ещё будут продолжать раздавать на том же месте в тот же час, и можно перепостить?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Что стало причиной наводнения

Что стало причиной крымского наводнения и кто ответит за смерть более 170 человек. Специальный репортаж, 9 июля, утро

Возбуждено уголовное дело по факту массовой гибели людей во время наводнения в кубанском городе Крымске. Расследовать его будет Следственное управление СК РФ по Южному федеральному округу. В ночь с 6 на 7 июля в Крымске, Новороссийске и Геленджике выпало до 5-ти месячных норм осадков. Затоплено 5 тысяч домов. Но преступной безответственности государственных мужей простые люди противопоставили свой героизм. Крымск хоронит жертв и не может прийти в себя. Успокаивать народ ездит лично кубанский губернатор, которого освистывают. Люди не могут простить того, что их не предупредили о приближающейся воде. И только объективное расследование причин трагедии сможет разрядить обстановку.

Тьма воды

«Электричества нет, ночь, я ничего не могу понять. Приоткрыл входную дверь, а волна хлынула внутрь. Мы давай собирать документы, а все плавает. Я схватил дочку на руки. Выйти уже не можем. Стали с женой кричать. Рядом на мосту какие-то люди. Давай швырять нам веревку, я поймал, и они нас тянуть стали. Я одной рукой держал дочь, другой веревку. Супруга сзади вцепилась. А маму волной вынесло на крышу. Она там смогла зацепиться». Так эти страшные минуты вспоминает житель крымской улицы Троицкой Игорь Ткаченко.

«Дождь шел стеной, потоком, — рассказывает Ирина Дмитриева с той же улицы Троицкой. – После часа ночи вода во дворе стала по щиколотку. Мы с мужем решили пойти глянуть, что происходит на речке. Перешли через дорогу, а вода уже по колено стала. Решили вернуться, а вода уже по пояс. Вода стала подниматься прямо на глазах, это было видно. Мы тогда давай на мост, там возвышение. А если бы вернулись домой, погибли бы».

...

Продолжение тут http://digest.subscribe.ru/economics...866963196.html

Особенно интересны комментарии.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна дорогие мои . Хотелось поделиться с Вами , в прошлую
> пятницу произошло стихийное бедствие в г Крымск недалеко от
> Новороссийска, последствия катастрофические , больше половины города
> накрыла волно воды высотой 5-7 метров после обильных
> непрекрощающихся пробивных дождей. Информация по ТВ очень скудна и
> далекая от реальности, счет погибших ( утонувших ) идет уже на
> тысячи . Сотни людей со всего Краснодарского края помогают людям ,
> привозят воду , продукты , одежду. Преданные с всех концов съехались
> что бы помогать людям и кормить их . Организовали порядка 6 точек
> раздачи посада и кормим людей в первый день раздали 400 порций , во
> второй 900 , сегодня около 1500  . Завтра планируем приготовить
> тонну прасада , все ввалятся с ног , но благодарность  людей придает
> силы , а так же то как преданные служат людям , которые в одночасье
> лишились всего домов , близких( по 2-3 человека) в семье, имущества
> , город как после цунами , все смыто. Пожалуйста помолитесь за них ,
> они очень нуждаются в этом . Так же прошу Ваших благословений для
> всех преданных которые заняты в этом служении людям, ведь они несут
> милость Кришны этим несчастным людям. Искренне Ваш слуга Сергей.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> Есть ли какой-нибудь счёт, на который можно перечислять пожертвования для новороссийского фуд фо лайф?


Я уточню

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> Это актуально только в один день было, или ещё будут продолжать раздавать на том же месте в тот же час, и можно перепостить?


Вообще, это адрес храма, там готовят, но должны приехать преданные с падаятры (а может и уже приехали), у них есть полевая кухня, они переберутся ближе к Крымску. Из Новороссийска возить далеко.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Может быть, украинским преданным перечислить? Они, наверное, тоже помогают? http://dobrotvorite.org.ua/ru/charitable-contribution.html

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Счет обещали прислать завтра.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.
Пересылаю сюда письмо Вивасвана прабху с информацией от Адити-Дукхи прабху - в письме находится номер счёта, куда можно перечислять пожертвования для поддержки программы Фуд фо лайф в Крымске.

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные,
примите мои поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Вы наверное уже знаете о страшной трагедии, которая произошла позапрошлой
ночью в г Крымске. В течении двух часов лил такой сильный дождь, что в этот
короткий промежуток времени выпала пятимесячная норма осадков. Крымск
находится между горами с которых вся эта вода хлынула на город.
 В результате в городе в течении 30 минут вода поднялась на пять
метров и по сути смыла большую часть города, залив двухэтажные дома под
самую крышу. Все это происходило около 3.30 утра, когда все люди спали.
Многие из них так и не проснулись, а кто-то просто даже не успел выйти из
дому.  Те люди, которые
смогли выжить, сейчас нуждаются просто даже в пище. Некоторые люди из других
городов просто набивают свои машины хлебом и привозят чтобы раздавать людям.

Преданные из Новороссийска сразу же как узнали о трагедии отправились в
Крымск, чтобы организовать приготовление и раздачу пищи пострадавшим людям.
И уже второй день они находятся там и непрерывно готовят прасад, чтобы
кормить людей. Горячую пищу получают сотни людей, и хотя это незначительная,
но весьма существенная для людей помощь. Даже работники МЧС, приехавшие туда
для помощи просто голодают, поскольку все запасы пищи в городе были
уничтожены стихией.

Пожалуйста, помогите своими пожертвованиями продолжить эту программу
приготовления и раздачи горячих обедов в Крымске, что очень необходимо
сейчас пострадавшим людям.

Пожертвования можно вносить на карточку Банк ВТБ
ИНН   771035606 24
БИК   044525716
К/С Банка  30101810100000000716
Счёт получателя № 30232810481100000009
Ливасов Авраам Харлампович
Карточка № 4272290251847562

или

Реквизиты  СБЕРБАНКА:
Юго-Западный банк Сбербанка России
Бик: 046015602
К.с. 30101810600000000602
ИНН   7707083893    КПП - 231502001
Р.с.40817810652468399667
Ливасов Авраам Харлампович
Ном. Карты: 4276300012409291

В описании пишите "Пополнение счета карты"

Только обязательно сообщайте о отправленных суммах Адити Духкха-ха прабху по
электронному адресу: Aditi-Duhkhaha@cis.pamho.net или по телефону:
+79288423085.

Ваш слуга, Вивасван дас..

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Сегодня из Ростова планируется отправить храмовое кухонное оборудование, чтобы в Крымске можно было бы организовать ещё один пункт приготовления горячего питания.

----------


## Лена

"В Крымске всего уже хватает, кроме рук помощи для разбора гуманитарки и развоза по адресам. В скором времени подойдут колонны из других регионов РФ и есть вероятность перенасыщения складов...."
Во как  :good:  
источник: http://forums.kuban.ru/f1577/

----------


## Radha-namini dd

http://vk.com/album-40711282_159599717 - Фотоотчет о ФФЛ в Крымске.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные.
   Примите мои почтительные поклоны.
    Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

  Вот уже 5-ый день преданные из Южного региона, Новороссийска, Краснодара и
Сочи проводят благотворительные акции в зоне бедствия в г. Крымск, пос.
Нижне Баканский и др. маленькие посёлки. Ежедневно мы раздаём около
2500-3000 порций горячих завтраков и обедов. Это конечно не так много, но
это всё на что мы способны.Пострадавших людей более 25 000 человек.Более
5 000 домов разрушены полностью или частично. Всё больше преданные
подъезжают, желая принять участие. Мы сотрудничаем с Администрацией Крыского
района,МЧС и Кубанским казачеством.
Конечно же, бедствие более маштабнее чем описывается  в СМИ и людей погибших
по неофициальным данным на вчерашний день 2 700 и 5000 безвести пропавшие.

К сожалению  там жили и преданные. Они живы, но полностью потеряли своё
имущество. Дом цел, но требует капитального ремонта. Это многодетная семья,
у них четверо детей. Их зовут Вену Гита и матаджи Уджвала. Они ученики Гопал
Кришны Махараджа. Если кто-то испытывая сострадание захочет помочь этим
преданным, и благотворительной программе в целом, то можно высылать средства
по следующим реквизитам:

Банк  ВТБ 24 (ЗАО)
ИНН   771035606
БИК   044525716
К/С Банка  30101810100000000716
Счёт получателя № 30232810481100000009

Карточка № 4272290251847562  Ливасов Аврам Харлампович
 или на Сбербанк

 Юго-Западный банк Сбербанка России
Бик: 046015602
К.с. 30101810600000000602
ИНН   7707083893    КПП - 231502001
Р.с.40817810652468399667
Ливасов Аврaам Харлампович
Ном. Карты: 4276300012409291

Пожалуйста очень ВАЖНО,пишите на мой адрес    Aditi-duhkhaha@pamho.ru или
смс на тел. 89288423085,       сколько вы перечислили и назначение перевода,
в помощь преданному Вену-гите или на "Пищу Жизни".

Заранее выражаем благодарность всем кто сможет внести посильные
пожертвования. А также,пожалуйста, помолитесь за души погибших, если
возможно устройте киртаны в честь их.

Ваш слуга Адити-дукхаха д

----------


## Radha-namini dd

На сайте http://ffl93.ru размещается информация о раздаче горячих обедов в Крымске и Нижнебаканском.

----------


## Милана

Мои родственники вчера ездили в Крымск прасад раздавать и были несколько расстроены,они думали,что там,как было в Абхазии,за прасадом очередь стоит,
а им ещё приходилось уговаривать местных жителей поесть. Конечно,хорошо,что город помощью завалили.

----------


## Лена

> а им ещё приходилось уговаривать местных жителей поесть. Конечно,хорошо,что город помощью завалили.


люди, неверняка, под сильным стрессом и жара стоит 
много ведь и стариков, а им в очередях стоять трудно 
говорили, что хорошо б прям развозить по домам помощь, так как народ вымотан и физически, и психически

----------


## Милана

Так они по домам и развозили.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Мои родственники вчера ездили в Крымск прасад раздавать и были несколько расстроены,они думали,что там,как было в Абхазии,за прасадом очередь стоит...


А расстройство из-за чего? Радоваться же этому надо!

----------


## Лена

> Так они по домам и развозили.


мне б кто возил ) не отказалась бы, хотя и потопа не было, а только сильная жара и немного потряхивает по Рихтеру  )

----------


## Ekacakra

> http://vk.com/album-40711282_159599717 - Фотоотчет о ФФЛ в Крымске.



Странно. Глядя на данный фоторепортаж, не скажешь, что вокруг раздачи пищи присутствует хоть какой-то ажиотаж.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные, примите мои смиренные поклоны.
   Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

   Хотел от всего сердца поблагодарить всех, кто поддержал программу "Пища
Жизни" в Крымске: пожертвованиями, одеждой, молитвой и тёплым отношением.
Своими мягкими сердцами вы растопили сердца пострадавшим от наводнения
жителям Крымска и его окрестностей, так что они бесконечно благодарят вас за
то сострадание которое вы проявляете к ним.
 На данный момент благодаря вам мы сумели раздать с 8 по 22 июля 42 902
порций горячих обедов и сладостей, а так же одежду, одеяла и многое другое.
   Было собрано 547 952 руб. пожертвований, потрачено 472 859 руб., так что
у нас есть возможность ещё готовить какое то время. Сейчас постепенно жизнь
в Крымске налаживается, куда-то уже подали свет, газ и воду, но остаются ещё
места где этих благ нашей цивилизации у людей нет, туда мы и возим сегодня
прасад, и люди очень благодарны нам за это. Ещё раз хочу выразить свою
глубокую благодарность всем, кто так близко принял к сердцу происходящее в
нашем регионе, и я уверен что Кришна уже наблюдает за вашими горячими
сердцами, и раздаёт свои благословения.
  Подробности и фото на сайте ffl93.ru

     ваш слуга Адити-дукхаха д.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

http://ffl93.ru/?p=104#comment-2

Комментарий на сайте:
Доброго времени суток! Я приветствую Вас от всей души, ибо Вы заслуживаете высочайшего уважения.
Я был в Крымске, с утра 9го по вечер 12го числа, работал волонтёром при МЧС. Многое повидал. Поразил контраст в работе различных групп. Были такие волонтёры, которые приезжали как-будто на тусовку, попить пивка да пофотографироваться. Все в беленьком, все в чистеньком, с утра и до вечера, и я не видел чтоб они работали. А были такие суперэффективные группы, как ваша. Ребята, вы делали огромное дело, серьёзную часть работы. Вкусное и экологически чистое питание, это то, что посреди руин казалось фантастикой. Я не могу себе представить ничего нужнее в тот момент.
Мы пересекались с Вами! Моя руководительница от МЧС поставила мне задачу с утреца — доставить гуманитарную помощь по конкретным адресам. Вот только ни гуманитарки, ни транспорта, у неё нет =) Мы с ещё одной девушкой волонтёром потратили полдня чтобы найти и собрать груз гуманитарки, но с транспортом оказалось сложнее. Нас довезли лишь до кинотеатра Русь. И там я обратился за помощью к Вам, и Вы не отказали. Мы дело одно благое делали, Вы всё правильно поняли тогда. На фоне окружающего бардака и безобразия Ваша великолепно организованная и оснащённая группа выглядела как настоящие патриоты, подлинные граждане нашей страны. Я до того момента не видел и не слышал о делах благотворительных фондов. Был многим поражен =)

----------


## Милана

Если вдруг кому-то будет полезно на будущее. У моей одноклассницы вода стояла до второго этажа только потому,что сосед выстроил себе огромную стену,
несколько метров в вышину и пол метра в ширину. Вода шла потоком по дворам и в их дворе из-за этой стены остановилась и поднялась до уровня второго этажа. Самое трогательное было то,что во дворе был глупый трёхмесячный щенок,который барахтался в воде до тех пор,пока муж моей одноклассницы не доплыл до него и не вытащил из воды. Она говорит,что им только грязь выгребать нужно,больше никакой помощи не требуется. Без жилья люди не могут,
а еда им не требуется. Мне стыдно писать,но просто когда реальный голод люди как в Абхазии под пулями в очереди стоять будут,а тут грязь выгребать нужно,а им ответили,что мы только пищей помогаем,а им пища не нужна. Это её слова. Простите. Реальный голод это такая вещь,что люди за несколько часов будут у дороги машину с едой ждать и под пулями в очереди стоять.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот что пишет бхакта Евгений:
"Приветствую!
К сожалению сегодня уезжаю из Крымска, если есть возможность сообщите нашим о том, что в Крымске, по адресу ул. Красноармейская, 88-Г живут хорошие пенсионеры, нуждающиеся в моральной поддержке после наводнения: Александр Карлович и Светлана Петровна (1947 г.р.)"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот, что после наводнения написала матаджи Малика Мала:

Дорогие жители города Крымска!

Сегодня вряд ли найдется хоть один дом на территории бывшего Советского Союза, где бы не знали о вас. Болью в сердце отзывается вся та трагедия, которую вы проживаете не понаслышке. Каждый из живущих ныне людей хотя бы раз переживал потерю, будь то потеря близких, дорогих людей или потеря имущества, дома. Каждый раз это очень травмирующее чувство, которое сложно забыть. Однако то, что довелось пережить вам – это гораздо сильнее, потому как многие из вас в одночасье потеряли все – детей, родных, близких, дома, имущество…Но, похоже, еще более сильная травма – это потеря надежды, веры. Уверена, что сейчас среди вас есть разные настроения – кого-то сломила эта трагедия, и он нашел « утешение» в вине, которое глушит разум, создавая иллюзию того, что боль ушла, кто-то пытается забыться в повседневных хлопотах, предпочитая не думать о произошедшем, однако кто-то задумывается о смысле жизни. Зачем я живу? Какой смысл всего этого? Ведь настанет день, когда нам всем придется расстаться со всем тем, что нас окружает и даже с собственным телом. Причем мы не знаем, когда это произойдет. Сострадая всем крымчанам, я  пишу свое письмо именно  тем, кто хочет понять глубину всего того, что с нами происходит. Может быть вам сейчас сложно это услышать, но поверьте, вы не одни и никогда не были одни. Порой трагедия – это единственное, что способно открыть наши сердца нараспашку. Мне сейчас сложно найти слова, так хотелось бы оказаться с вами с глазу на глаз, чтобы можно было увидеть, почувствовать друг друга…Но я верю, что все то, что происходит с нами имеет высший смысл, найти его, понять – это наша задача. Боль, обида, гнев, безверие, безнадежность, отчаяние – плохие советчики и попутчики в жизни. Я хочу пожелать вам искать общение с теми людьми, которые открывают в вас свет, веру, прощение, принятие, понимание, сострадание, любовь. В конечном итоге во всем, даже в том, что случилось, пусть это будет больно и тяжко, но есть Божий Промысел, услышать Голос Высшего Разума и понять  Его - это значит выучить урок. Нет общего урока для всех, для каждого он свой.

Мне сегодня написал письмо наш студент Сергей Лелекин, он с самого начала трагедии старается помогать вам, его можно каждый день увидеть на машине с другими ребятами, которые стараются накормить вас и обогреть добрым словом. Он написал письмо с просьбой написать для вас что-то теплое, чтобы обогреть ваши сердца. В этом мой урок. Совсем не просто для меня писать это письмо. Боль и слезы сдавливают горло и грудь, во мне откликается сейчас боль матерей, жен, но мне не хочется вскармливать внутри себя эмоции, которые будут разрушать, мне хочется, чтобы сердце, которое по природе предназначено для любви, могло любить в самых сложных ситуациях, чтобы мы смогли вместе приносить тепло туда, где оно нужнее всего, чтобы мы смогли найти слова, которые будут опорой ближнему, чтобы мы смогли смотреть друг на друга глазами, наполненными любовью и тогда тот, кто рядом станет сильнее. Мы не знаем, что каждому из нас еще предстоит пережить, но есть один очень важный рецепт, о котором говорят все верующие этого мира – « Призвавший Имя Господа спасется». Есть время, когда мы ищем маму – это наше детство, потом мы ищем друзей, дальше – противоположный пол, мы зовем в этом мире много кого – иногда врача, юриста, воспитателя,  иногда слесаря,  порой мы обращаемся к депутатам, к сильным мира сего, мы всегда зовем кого-то, кто может нам помочь. Но случаются такие ситуации, когда никто из них не способен будет нам помочь, и тогда люди поднимают свой взгляд к Небесам и это не просто религиозный ритуал. Пришло время для нас для всех подумать, как мы живем на этой маленькой Планете? Что мы делаем для Ее расцвета? Или как мы останавливаем Ее разрушение? Не хочу быть пафосной, не хочу показаться вам оторванной от реалий, но все те драмы, которые я вижу вокруг, ту, с которой вам довелось столкнуться, с той, которую прямо сейчас переживают жители Ирана под завалами после землетрясения, заставляют меня задуматься именно об этом. Я верю, что у этого мира есть Разумное Начало, что у всех уроков, которые посылают нам испытать есть высший смысл. Я  буду молить Бога и попрошу всех своих друзей обратиться с искренней молитвой к Нему на всех языках, называя Его разными Именами,  и просить, чтобы Он даровал нам сердца, которые будут способны любить не смотря ни на что и вопреки всему, чтобы Он даровал нам разум, остановить все безумие, творящееся в этом мире. А еще я буду молиться за Вас, дорогие моему сердцу жители города Крымска. Наш Проект Психология Третьего Тысячелетия провел в разных городах и странах несколько благотворительных акций в поддержку вас, мы помним о вас и верим, что вы сможете преодолеть все трудности, которые выпали на вашу долю, мы верим, что вы сумеете сохранить в Ваших сердцах любовь, тепло, душевную щедрость  и сердечное гостеприимство, которым всегда славился ваш край.

                                                    С любовью и теплотой в сердце Марина Таргакова

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я живу в Краснодаре и периодически общаюсь с теми, кто помогает в Крымске рагзребать завалы после наводнения.
Есть преданные которые до сих пор кормят прасадом жителей, ведь в Крымске не все так хорошо как говорят по телевизору.. до сих пор нет газа, до сих пор жителям не дали жилье (дома снесли или сносят, а жить негде - живут в детских садах или палатках, а скоро осень и зима). Есть такие районы Крымска куда еще никто не заезжал и активисты "Пища Жизни" каждый день продолжают готовить и развозить прасад в труднодоступные районы.
Моральное состояние у людей в Крымске очень тяжелое.. вроде бы все позади, но жить негде, родственники погибли - полная неопределенность.

Мы от проекта в Краснодаре уже собирали помощь в виде пожертвований и выезжали помогать Крымчанам, в ближайшее время планируем еще выезд.
Варшана Прабу (Новороссийск) просил также подключатся кто может к Пище Жизни - им нужны руки чтобы чистить и готовить и развозить, а также пожертвования.

Поэтому если кто может - откликнитесь, я подскажу как можно помочь.

Иван Петренко.
ICQ: 340385168
Skype: iva.petr.mobile

----------


## Дамир

Белорусские строители завершили восстановление школы №2 имени Героя России Владимира Чабанова в Крымске, разрушенной во время стихийного бедствия. Мебель, техника, компьютерный класс — тоже от Братского государства.
Школу восстановили на средства, выделенные президентом Беларуси Александром Лукашенко !

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна дорогие вайшнавы!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши смиренные поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
С 8 июля по 1 сентября 2012 года вайшнавы со всей России совместно с Южным благотворительным фондом "Пища для Жизни" оказывали поддержку пострадавшим от наводнения жителям Крымского района и поселка Новомихайловский (Туапсинский район) Краснодарского края. За это время общими усилиями нам удалось приготовить и раздать 72 440 порций горячего питания, 22 кубометра гуманитарной помощи и тысячи добрых слов поддержки пострадавшим от наводнений людям. Мы очень благодарны всем, кто позволил нам выполнять такое важное служение человечеству. Мы благодарны всем вам за доверие и поддержку оказанную на протяжении всего этого непростого времени. В течение всей программы люди со слезами на глазах приносили свои низкие поклоны в адрес вайшнавов, которые помогли им деньгами, продуктами, одеждой и главное своей любовью. Одна из пострадавших жителей Крымска сказала такие слова:
«Вы улыбчивы и добры. Вы совершаете своё благое дело и, независимо от того, к какой религии принадлежат люди. Самое главное вы верите в Бога. Вы очень хотите чтобы просто доброта человеческая была между всеми людьми. Вы помогаете нам и вдохновляете нас. И ещё, я думаю каждый ваш поступок должен быть примером для всех верующих! Спасибо вам за любовь и тепло».
С 1 сентября мы готовили отчеты об этой программе и каждый день думали о том, что сейчас происходит с этими людьми? Нужна ли им наша помощь сегодня? Прошел один месяц и мы снова поехали туда, чтобы разузнать обстановку. Многие люди получили квартиры и оставили свои участки. Почти везде есть свет, газ и вода. Постепенно жители восстанавливают свои дома и готовят их к зиме. Все они помнят о том, что сделали для них вайшнавы и всегда в сердце хранят ту любовь, которую получили от них.
Мы стали проводить опрос и убедились в том, что эта программа должна продолжаться здесь и сегодня. Есть много людей, нуждающихся в горячем питании, поскольку им еще нужно ждать ноября, пока построят квартирные дома. Пожилые люди, а также те, кого наводнение сделало инвалидами нуждаются в нашей поддержке как минимум до весны 2013 года.
Собравшись снова вместе мы оценили обстановку и приняли решение продолжать программу весь зимний период. У нас появился участок земли, на котором сейчас планируется строительство Центра помощи "Пища для Жизни", целью которого являются помощь людям, оказавшимся в трудных жизненных обстоятельствах. С благословениями старших вайшнавов мы начинаем строительство кухни и жилых помещений для волонтеров. На данный момент мы собираем списки нуждающихся людей в адресной помощи. По предварительным данным нам необходимо будет готовить и раздавать от 150 до 200 литров горячего питания в день. Но как мы понимаем, со временем эта цифра может увеличиться.
Для того чтобы сейчас организовать стабильную раздачу питания и оказывать поддержку нуждающимся мы просим у всех вайшнавов благословений. С 7 октября мы начинаем марафон сбора пожертвований, чтобы, в это пока еще теплое время на юге, успеть произвести строительные работы на участке и запустить кухню в полном режиме. Каждый из вас может сделать свои посильные пожертвования
на счет Фонда "Южный благотворительный фонд "Пища для Жизни" 
ИНН 6162057178
КПП 616201001 банк Ф-л "Ростов-на-Дону" АКБ "РОСЕВРОБАНК" (ОАО) г. Ростов-на-Дону
р/с 40703810590000000016
БИК 046015233
к/с 30101810600000000233
на счет карты Сбербанка  639002309000704922 (Полина Клементьева)  
или пополнить счет телефона +7 952 86 12 108
Если вы знаете тех, кто может пожертвовать денежные средства, пожалуйста, сообщите им об этой возможности. Также мы приглашаем всех желающих участвовать в этом строительстве. Нам нужны менеджеры, строители, водители, волонтеры, повара, психологи и все, кто хочет быть полезным в этом служении.
Телефоны для связи: +79002710017, +79628662150
Или по почте: varshana.bvg@mail.ru 
Ваши слуги,
Ришабхадев дас
Враджа-валлабха дас
Сергей Лелекин
Варшана дас
Полина Клементьева

----------

